# My first handgun



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

Here it is.


----------



## hangvu (Dec 4, 2011)

XD Sub-Compact said:


> Here it is.


very nice bro!!


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

sweet how much did you buy it for?


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

congrats on the first handgun


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice gun, got one of those in the stable.

Noticed your moniker is XD Sub-compact, but that is an XD Service a.k.a. 4". The different XD models are confusing at first, between the XD line, XDM line and the XDs.

Sub-compact will look like this. This is an XD40 Sub compact, but exactly the same size as the XD9 Sub compact.


----------

